# Offset Smoker Calculator Website



## AllTuckerdOut (May 3, 2019)

Hey all,

New here and I was using @daveomak calculations and I was playing around doing it enough to where I got annoyed and since I am a web developer, I decided to just spin up a site that handled all that for us!

I am not done yet and I will edit this post as I complete more and let people know what has changed.

Right now it only is for reverse flow. I plan on updating for the traditional.

I am also only through to the exhaust stack length.

Feel free to check it out here (link should work now)


----------



## AllTuckerdOut (May 3, 2019)

smokin peachey
 Here you go!


----------



## flatbroke (May 3, 2019)

smokin peachey
 looks like a great Idea, nice to have a easy to use tool


----------



## AllTuckerdOut (May 3, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> smokin peachey
> looks like a great Idea, nice to have a easy to use tool



That was the plan.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 3, 2019)

Looks great. Very user friendly. I’m not sure why some must make things so complicated.


----------



## AllTuckerdOut (May 3, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks great. Very user friendly. I’m not sure why some must make things so complicated.


thanks - appreciate it. 

Simple is good. IDK why some make everything hard.


----------



## LanceR (May 6, 2019)

Good morning.  Was this link removed?


----------



## AllTuckerdOut (May 7, 2019)

LanceR
 no, it sill works. Original post click on the "here" (I'll make it a color to stand out)


----------



## AllTuckerdOut (May 7, 2019)

LanceR
 color didn't work - but I made it bigger lol


----------



## LanceR (May 13, 2019)

AllTuckerdOut said:


> LanceR
> color didn't work - but I made it bigger lol



Thanks.  Sorry for the late reply.  We've been enjoying a lot of camping have been dragging our camper around so much that I keep navigating tight turns like I have a long trailer behind me even without the camper.  And we're off to Appalachian Trail Days in Damascus VA Wednesday.  I don't pay much attention to electronics when camping.

I have a stalled 120 gallon smoker project I may actually spend some time on after we're back.  We're going to taper off the campground camping for the next few months to avoid the summer crowds, heat and humidity.  Now where did I put that cut list and vent diagram........


----------



## AllTuckerdOut (May 13, 2019)

LanceR said:


> Thanks.  Sorry for the late reply.  We've been enjoying a lot of camping have been dragging our camper around so much that I keep navigating tight turns like I have a long trailer behind me even without the camper.  And we're off to Appalachian Trail Days in Damascus VA Wednesday.  I don't pay much attention to electronics when camping.
> 
> I have a stalled 120 gallon smoker project I may actually spend some time on after we're back.  We're going to taper off the campground camping for the next few months to avoid the summer crowds, heat and humidity.  Now where did I put that cut list and vent diagram........



I'll be adding more to the calculator site. I've been working on my house to try to get everything done before the summer months. We've been working on the house every summer night for the past 3 years and decided this year is the year to enjoy haha


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2019)

so the tank is round do you take the measurement a cross the middle?

Warren


----------



## offset1945 (May 18, 2019)

Great Job!

My personal suggestion - change the word Width to Diameter.

I was slightly confused when seeing width vs. length.
Your length could be debated to change to width. You see where I am going?

Many will ask 'how wide is it?' .... they mean length ... but that is how they will ask.


----------



## AllTuckerdOut (May 19, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> so the tank is round do you take the measurement a cross the middle?
> 
> Warren


Yes sir. Sorry for late reply. As of right now it just does the cylinder part. Will have to update for tank thought


----------



## AllTuckerdOut (May 19, 2019)

offset1945 said:


> Great Job!
> 
> My personal suggestion - change the word Width to Diameter.
> 
> ...



Yep makes sense.just need to find some spare time to make some updates ;)


----------

